# Snow chains and tyres



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, thought I'd better inform you that many provincial authorities in Northern Italy are introducing by-laws that make either snow tyres mounted, or snow chains on board ready to fit; obbligatory between November 15th. 2010 and March 15th. 2011.
Specifically these include at the moment the provinces of Como and Varese. Many others expected to follow suit in the next few days.
This is already in force on the Salerno - Reggio Calabria A3 motorway between Polla and Buonabitacolo.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Snow chains etc*

Blow blow thou winter wind indeed!

Presumably if we just want to nip round the corner from France into Liguria, to get to Genoa and a ferry, we will be ok with ordinary tyres?

Cheers!

Helen


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Grazie mille

ciao

Yeti


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Helen,
I would think so. Wouldn't expect Nice-Ventimiglia-Genova to have snow problems. Genova - Milano often does.
Ciao yeti.
Saluti,
eddied


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

do snow chains have to be fitted to all wheels :?: or just the drive wheels :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*wheels*



daveil said:


> do snow chains have to be fitted to all wheels :?: or just the drive wheels :?


Drive wheels for Italy


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

daveil said:


> do snow chains have to be fitted to all wheels :?: or just the drive wheels :?


Always the drive wheels

Or you wouldn't go anywhere :twisted:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Chains*

In Norway, over 3500kG you should use chains on drive wheels and an additional chain on the Continental Nearside (UK Offside) Wheel.

TM


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*snow chains and tyres*

hi,

think i might have boobed, i thought that we could go down the coast of italy,from france, to pompeil and have quite nice weather, not as warm as bottom end of portugal,but did not think we needed snow chains. if it is going to be bad,i,ll have to replan,quickly.....

why i was looking on the italian forum,i wondered if anybody had used green stop,i,ve sent for the book,and it seems very simular to fp,but without the card or sticker.

mags


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We have just driven up the West of Italy and were surprised at the number of places saying that winter tyres/snow chains were required including a stretch between Pisa and San Remo and Otranto and Pompei.

We didnt have them but have now decided to get them before next year.

Also Shell told us that it was illegal to fill up our Gaslow with LPG in Italy but we had no problems in other filling stations


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Just buy some chains and stick them in the back. They don't cost that much; basic chains are just fine, though they may take a little longer to put on. They are also handy for getting you out of the mud. Where we live we have both snow tires and chains. Front drive mh's have terrible traction on ice. The snow tires do well on snow. We mainly have all this because we do a lot of winter stuff.


----------

